# Fehler: Anwendungsende erwartet



## merlin23 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein kleines Problem als Anfänger hier.
Habe mir ein Beispiel Code von msdn (http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...ngWithFormsInVisualBasicEditor_HV05274251.asp)

und versucht in mein Formular in Outlook einzufügen als Makro...

bekommen habe ich dann beim ausführen den Fehler: 

"Anweisungsende erwartet: Zeilen-Nr.:2"

Sehr merkwürdig, dass Microsoft da fehlerhaften Code als Beispiel angibt...
Wie auch immer, ich konnte den Fehler selber nicht rekonstruieren.
Hier ist der Code:



> Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
> Dim myMail As Outlook.MailItem
> Set myMail = Application.CreateItem(olMailItem)
> With myMail
> ...


 
Was für ein Anweisungsende wird hier denn erwartet? Es gibt ja keine ";", soweit ich das mitbekommen habe...

wer wirklich hilfreich, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte...

danke im Vorraus


----------



## merlin23 (17. Januar 2005)

ok, blöde Anfängerfrage, ich verwende ja kein VBA sonder VBScript!
Hab den Syntax jetzt schon:



> Set my01App = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
> Set myItem = my01App.CreateItem(olMailItem)


----------



## Grafixboy (17. Februar 2005)

Statt so:
Dim myMail As Outlook.MailItem
so:
Dim myMail As Object

Ok ich hätte gedacht es liegt an der Zeile ich weiß aber nicht wie es sich mit VB-Script verhält.

Gruß Grafixboy


----------

